# WANTED Adult Siamese



## penga (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi,

Am sending out an appeal to all the very kind forum members, who may know of a Siamese (Female)
preferably spayed and young enough to be insured who is looking for a good home. Home would be with someone whom is home a lot of the time. One dog (young), and one other Cat (siamese neutered male). Semi rural property,(fenced) so cats can be indoor or out, during the day. 

Sorry cannot take a kitten as the male Siamese had an appalling life and at almost four does not know how to behave as a cat and needs guidance/mentoring.

Hope someone can help.


Penga


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Have you looked at Siamese Rescue - there's one run by a lady called Pauline Crawshaw on FaceBook in the Sheffield area. Or you could approach breeders to see if they have any retired queens looking for new homes.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Have seen a couple of females here

http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/responsive_search_pets.php?page=4&type_id=2&breed_id=59


----------



## penga (Dec 6, 2009)

hi

Sadly live in the deep South of the UK, and Siamese Rescue in this part of the world, seem to have ONLY cats or elderly ones, had one once and he spent nearly 18months living happily in the airing cupboard, only coming out for meals and/or sandbox. Have not really considered ex breeding queen, as OH thinks they may be issues, so will probably be a one cat household if worst case scenario happens.


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

penga said:


> hi
> 
> Have not really considered ex breeding queen, as OH thinks they may be issues, so will probably be a one cat household if worst case scenario happens.


Not sure where your OH got that idea from? I have two Maine Coon ex-breeding queens and they have no issues whatsoever. They are just "normal" Maine Coons with the classic MC temperament. I guess any cat coming from a breeder that breeds in less than ideal conditions has the chance of having issues, but really, don't let that put you off. An ex-breedinq queen sounds ideal for you as they will be used to living in a multi cat household.

Also, I guess everybody is different but I am willing to travel for a cat. I did a 300 mile round trip last weekend to pick up a new kitten. It's only a few hours out of your life for what could be years of enjoyment and friendship to come.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Have you tried the Oriental Cat Welfare Trust? Val is really good at matching up, and they are based on the South coast.

http://www.ocwt.org/


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm looking for an adult boy Siamese (or 2) within reasonable distance of Cornish border...
I found 2 in Wakefield but it really is too far for me to travel & current owner unable to meet me even part way.
Had to have my old Button puss pts at 17 & a half recently (tumour at back of her mouth) & I miss her so much.
Haven't been catless for over 38 years & don't like it!
I do have 3 dogs so introductions will be very slow & carefully monitored & cats can sleep/relax in large room I work from home in away from dogs.
I'd really like another Siamese as I love them & have had at least one on & off all my life.
Tried the SCCWT but most are 6+ hours away & nearest co-ordinator only had a v nervous cat available which wouldn't be best with dogs.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The OCWT rehome all over the country, often home to home, so they are well worth calling.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Thank you, I will give them a call. I thought they were only in Sussex


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

From the OCWT website:

"However, we also provide coverage throughout England and Wales and are therefore able to support cats on a National basis. Enquiries from Scotland are also welcome and there are no geographical limits on the provision of welfare advice."


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks OS, yes I read that, called & have emailed home offer form...


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Great, Val is really really good at marching cats to homes.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

She was very nice to me altho I think I burbled on a bit


----------



## Tim oakley (Aug 24, 2015)

penga said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am sending out an appeal to all the very kind forum members, who may know of a Siamese (Female)
> preferably spayed and young enough to be insured who is looking for a good home. Home would be with someone whom is home a lot of the time. One dog (young), and one other Cat (siamese neutered male). Semi rural property,(fenced) so cats can be indoor or out, during the day.
> ...


----------



## Tim oakley (Aug 24, 2015)

penga said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am sending out an appeal to all the very kind forum members, who may know of a Siamese (Female)
> preferably spayed and young enough to be insured who is looking for a good home. Home would be with someone whom is home a lot of the time. One dog (young), and one other Cat (siamese neutered male). Semi rural property,(fenced) so cats can be indoor or out, during the day.
> ...


Hi I've got an elderly siamese female who requires re homing She's spade, she's 16 years old. She's free to a good home,likes indoor and outdoor and is available to the right home and owner. Please let me know if you want any more information.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

How desperately sad you feel you have to rehome a 16yo cat


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

I was thinking that but maybe owner has died?
Whereabouts is she? Giving location will help find her a home


----------



## Tim oakley (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes it was my mother's cat and she has passed away. Jess is in Telford, Shropshire.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm so sorry  Have you asked any of your Mum's friends & neighbours if they'd adopt her?
It would be less traumatic for Jess if she already knew the person


----------

